# Please help! Problem with JPSS transfer paper.



## fattulip (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all, I seem to have problem with JPSS. The transfer paper on my t-shirt will start to crack after 1st wash. I have attached picture for reference.

Here are the details:

1) Using Epson C110 and original durabrite ink. 

2) Heat press cotton tshirt for 8 secs to remove moisture.

3) Place JPSS on tshirt and telfon on top.

4) High pressure press for 30 secs at 380F. 

5) Peel trasnfer paper after 30 seconds of cooling down.

6) Repress t-shirt for 6 seconds. 

For step 4 and 5, I should only remove the back of paper or telfon from tshirt after heat is cooling down. If I peel the back of paper or remove telfon immediately while it is hot, some ink will come out from tshirt and stick on paper or telfon. Is this normal?

Could be my heat press is under temperature from incorrect control indicator? Does anyone know how to check the correct temperature of heat press? 

Hope you guys will be able to help. Thanks.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

You should always peel hot, some ink will be left on the paper. 
Stretch the shirt prior to the press and after while the shirt is still hot.
Then repress for another 5 secs,..

You should buy a infrared thermometer and heck the heat platten often. They sell for under $50.

Follow the following thread for instructions, Good luck and let us know.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t39007.html







http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t39007.html


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's how we do it:

1. Pre press shirt for a few seconds.
2. Apply the transfer without any covering. 
3. 385/Medium Pressure
4. 12-15 seconds
5. Peel hot.

If your machine temperature is accurate you should get a beautiful print.


----------



## fattulip (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

It seems the only obvious different is I peel cold whereas everyone peel hot. I will work on that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

One key to solving the cracking in the first wash is to "stretch the shirt in the image area" right after the hot peel - before the second press. I think Nascarbob hit that one for you right on.

Here are some threads on cold peel (for a smooth finish), and one on re-pressing with parchment paper (for a smooth finish). 

The link Bob gave you is also good for step by step how to press info. Info was recently added to that post about the parchment paper instead of teflon for the re-press. I agree with the others that use parchment paper for the re-press, it gives JPSS a really smooth finish, no longer a fine gritty feel.

Bob gave you the info for checking your press. Some folks press JPSS at 400*, so it won't hurt you to crack up the heat a bit to see if things get better, if your press is running a bit low, that should help. 

Good luck, hope things turn around and go smoothly for you. 

How to do the JPSS cold peel to avoid cracking:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56833.html#post337368

JPSS parchment thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t69756-3.html

A thread with some of the various times and temps folks use for JPSS:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t61845.html#post366943


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Kelly, I just passed on the information you gave me. It worked like a charm. No problems at all. Thanks again for taking the time to pass on your wisdom.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, you're welcome, and thank you, Bob. I pick up info from your posts all the time, so right back at ya, Buddy.  Have a great night, and best wishes for a whole year of no lost packages.


----------



## fattulip (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great help. I just done a few prints and the results are very satisfied. I will wash it and put it on washing machine tonight. But I got a feeling it will be alright. I think the trick is "the second press with parchment paper and stretch the tshirt while it is hot". 

Woo hoo! I am a happy boy now. I will continue with more try out... practise makes perfect : )

Thanks to everyone again!


----------



## GSSPAPERS (Nov 24, 2008)

fattulip 

There are a number of paper distrutors that are offer JP SofStretch... but unfortunitly some advertise it as JP SofStretch, but delivering something else... 

We hardly have an issues with JP SofStretch... .

Thanks, 
Roberto


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

{PLEASE NOTE THERE ARE COMPANY'S SELLING JPSS AND THERE IS NO MARKING ON THE BACK}

If you are not sure what paper you get then you need to talk to the suppler and check.

Know your suppler and trust them..

I have been seeing lot of this comment been said and it hurts the people that buy and sell JPSS!!!!


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well it looks like I've been taken. The JPSS I ordered off someone is NOT labeled on the back as such. I just checked. I have contacted him. This is NOT the first time that he has messed up with orders but it will be the last for me. If he corrects this fine but if he doesn't I will certaintly report back to who it was.
GEEEEEEEEEEEESH,
Susie


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have never **** JPSS that is not marked on the back of the paper. Unless someone is having it produced without any markings (doubtful) then it probably is not JPSS.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ed, 
I bought some JPSS off you and it is marked to be real.  You have never steered me wrong. 
I bought some JPSS off someone else before you. This is someone that some forum members have been having problems with. I'm giving him the chance to correct it. 
Susie


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Roberto,
Well, I used the supposed JPSS three times and I was wondering what all the hoopla was about because the transfers just haven't been great. 
I hope this guy rectifies it.
How would I know what I'm getting until I get it though? 
Susie


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Susie I had problems in the past with some manufacturers selling me papers that are not what they are suppose to be. I decided to go with one manufacturer where I knew I wouldn't get ripped off. 

Took a while for me to gain trust but when I had a problem one time Roberto sent me an entire ream of paper when I had a problem with only a couple of sheets of paper. I knew at that point I could trust him.

Also, the only guys that know if they are giving you counterfeit paper are the guys in the industry that deal with the paper mills. 

I hope you resolve your problem.

Don


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Don, I hope the problem is resolved too.Thanks for the good advice 
Susie


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I too have had this problem!!!

That paper that I ordered was *NOT* the "same paper that I sampled"!!!!!!
...I knew that it wasn't because of the "feel" & the "performance" BUT, couldn't tell because the company that I ordered from had "their personal" logo stamped on the back!
I was proven correct when I contacted them and they told me that they "switched" out papers because of a problem with the original.

I do not mind companies switching papers, BUT PLEASE, inform the customers so we will know FOR SURE what we are buying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jmtc......


----------



## GSSPAPERS (Nov 24, 2008)

Susie,

I am sorry... reading through your last sentence in your last message.... 


Also, the TRUE Neenah Jet-Opaque II .... has orange lines on the back with the text Jet-Opaque II as well.... If not... and you were sold Jet-Opaque II.... then you were taken...

Sorry... Thanks, Roberto...


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Versalite, JPSS, and the red and purple line papers. Have them all depending on projects. 

The best is the Versalite and that is what my customers say. I press approximately 30 shirts a day. There is a big difference in the feel of the image on the shirt. What is really cool with Versalite, is say I do 10 shirts then customer calls and says hey Don can you throw our boat name on shirt and I say sure no problem. This is after I have already printed the shirt. 

The one negative about versalite is you have to be careful when you use this stuff and sometimes I eat a few sheets because I wasn't paying attention.

I prefer to print the purple and red line paper because it's easier to work with especially on big jobs. 

I sell about 15 shirts a a day on Ebay and to avoid any negative feedback I use Versalite. I have 100% feedback and I believe Versalite helps this. Ebay customers are funny about Heat Transfer Shirts but this Versalite stuff ends that. Never had one customer say this was Heat Pressed. 

They love those shirts and most of my shirts are all double sided Printing. 

Roberto can probably give you Versalite info but this stuff really is awesome for Heat Transfers. I would use this over any Plastisol transfer on light garments any day of the week. In fact I would do a comparison to each product and most people would like the Versalite transfer better.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Roberto,
What was given to me has one dark line down through. Not down through the center but off center. I have no clue what it really is.
No response yet from the seller but it has only been a few hours and it is the weekend.
I'm pretty new to all of this so I have only tried a few transfer papers.
Thanks for the advice and help,
Susie


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this a JOTO paper?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

susies1955 said:


> Roberto,
> What was given to me has one dark line down through. Not down through the center but off center. I have no clue what it really is.
> No response yet from the seller but it has only been a few hours and it is the weekend.
> I'm pretty new to all of this so I have only tried a few transfer papers.
> ...


 
I was told by "MIKE, owner of tshirtsupplies.com" that JPSS can also have a "black line" on the back of it.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

With me being the consumer I don't know but i can tell you that heavy blue backing is thick. Also has a coating on the printing side that is like chalk. No one else has this paper that I have seen. In fact when you cut the patterns the chalk falls off, a bit messy but worth it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

bigtyme805 said:


> With me being the consumer I don't know but i can tell you that heavy blue backing is thick. Also has a coating on the printing side that is like chalk. No one else has this paper that I have seen. In fact when you cut the patterns the chalk falls off, a bit messy but worth it.


It sounds EXACTLY like IRONALL for LIGHTS paper.....I have some in my hand right now......


----------



## GSSPAPERS (Nov 24, 2008)

Ashamutt... 

I will follow-up with Neenah on Monday... They are the manufacture of JPSS... I have never seen them offer the product without the logo on the back.... I have asked them if we can purchase without the logo and there answer is "NO" .... only in development may of they offered it without the logo... we don't purchase paper when it's in development... it's unstable.... Hummmm... could be why so many are experiencing issues... just a thought... BY NO MEANS AM I SAYING THAT IT'S A DEVELOPMENT SHEET.... Just thinking and typing out loud... 

Will keep you guys posted...

Does anyone have anything other than the logo and black line???

~Roberto


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I'm confused. LOL!

Susie


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

One guy carries it but in a previous post another shop said he was giving him counterfeit paper so he was looking for a new dealer. Looks like a $1 per sheet based on 50 sheets.

Seems like this stuff would be hard to counterfeit. It is unique.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

bigtyme805 said:


> What's that paper sell for per sheet?


"Ironall for lights" can be purchased at many different places....and usually is given a "different' name by the seller.

Here is a good link....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t59847.html

I love you kell-kel!!!


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Susie this blog is getting into Versalite and/or Ironall. These are papers for light transfer work that really blow that JPSS paper away. 

Believe me I know. Me and my wife stepped away from our jobs 1.5 years ago to make this work for us. This is all we do for a living so it's important for us to have the best product out there. 

We make 10.00 per shirt net and if we sell 20 shirts a day that would be 6k a month for us to live. It is important for us to do this we have no overhead because we work out of the garage and wife does the cutouts and the shipping and I do the design work and printing and pressing. 

Somebody tries to sell me counterfeit low grade stuff they will know it. You can be sure that company never gets my business again and anytime I can bad mouth them I will. 

Roberto can tell you this!!! He sends me papers every so often to try out and see how I like. I tell him what I think no questions asked. Always real good testing, bleach, irons, cracking, you name I tell it.

Versalite has improved my return business dramatically. ALthough the other papers are good they just can't withstand the boaters abuse. 

Negative feedback on ebay would slow our business down. We sell 50% Ebay 50% website


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you so much Roberto for revealing the true name of your paper...
Gold Seal VersaLite = Ironall for lights

You are now in my Favorite sellers list!!! and I now know that I can truly trust you as a seller!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread is getting into the 'battle of the papers'. C'mon guys, there are several excellent papers on the market. ****. It's kind of like ice cream, you may like vanilla and I might like chocolate but they both taste good. If anyone buys from a reputable supplier and has a problem I am sure that they will receive a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Funny story. Roberto send me this JPSS paper and asked me to try it. He says many of his customers love it. So I try it and test it. 

Biggest problem I had right off the bat. Stuff was hard to peel and I do a Hot Peel. Colors were not vibrant. 

Initial trial looked OK. After 5 washings with bleach product held up, no cracking. That was good. But colors looked dull and started to fade. 

Customer probably would have not liked the dulling so early in the washing cycle and would probably not get them back for repeat business.

I give Roberto my results and my NY side comes off and I start saying this stuff is low grade how can printers like this stuff. He says to me well Don you use Versalite and hard to compete against that.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I can under stand your Faustian on the JPSS but you all so need to know your suppler and there is JPSS bing sold with no marking on it so just Because you feel or think its not then you need to send it back the two places that I have gotten it was Coastal and T-shirt supply

Coastal Business does have there mark .....

T-shirt supply I have got some from them with no mark on it and it was the same!!!!


So when it comes down to transfer paper yes it well get confusing when company's sell the same thing some are marked same are not and some will make up name to sell it under there brand!!!!!


That is why we all tell every one to read and then read some more so you can see what others go though when buying transfer paper....


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

proworlded said:


> This thread is getting into the 'battle of the papers'. C'mon guys, there are several excellent papers on the market. We sell very, very substantial quantities of three types of inkjet papers and get excellent results and feedback on all three. It's kind of like ice cream, you may like vanilla and I might like chocolate but they both taste good. If anyone buys from a reputable supplier and has a problem I am sure that they will receive a satisfactory resolution.


....I do believe it will always be the 'battle of the papers'!!! LOL

And I do not mind this at all.... I always want to know what the "best" is at the time.

 ...as the chemicals change , the performance changes.

.....remember the "BIG MESS UP" Ironall for Dark had last year!!!!
LOL
...now supposedly the "manufacturer" has gone back to the original formula and "supposedly" it performs like the "super-duper" paper it once was!!

I will be testing some "Ironall for DARKS" samples shortly.
As well as testing "JPSS" and "Ironall for lights" SIDE-BY-SIDE.

...meanwhile ...here is a great thread on how to make JPSS feel smooth!!
I love it!!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t69756.html


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

OK every one lets keep this Nice there is lot off people that sell all kinds of Dark transfer paper is one better then the other NO they are all the same when it comes down to it some will like others more but they work the same .....

Now with that being said I would not come on here and say what I have but I have spent tons of money doing test and lot of you know this all I am saying is it fare for BUSINESS to come in here and say they have the best transfer paper ????

I would like to see more BUSINESS work together here and give out more information here instead of say they are better then the next


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...thanks David!! 

...I do think that *one* of the *many* problems with "transfer paper" is the fact that sellers have papers with different manufacture dates.......
This is very important.

.....for instance.... 
Kelly,as well as many other people, love IAFD ........but when i received mine in FEB '08 I got the "bad-batch-thingy"!!! LOL
(it always happens to me!) lol
So, I thought it was horrible!
Now, kelly and others had the "Previous-formulation" of the IAFD so it really WAS wonderful.......I just happened to order when the "trial-new-formulation" was manufactured! OOPS!!

Is there any way to ask the seller/distributor "_when was this paper actually manufactured?" ,and ,"has it changed from the previous version_?" ...and get an honest answer?
This might help. ?????

I do know that they changed JPSS......
It used to be "non-iron-friendly" , "for heat press only"!!
BUT now it states "can be used with hand iron"
....go figure....


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

MRDAVID I disagree with you I am not a business that sells paper I sell shirts. I think most of the people want to know what the heck is out there. This is really how they learn, it's how I learned. I love when manufacturers start telling you something about their product. Gives you a forum to ask questions. 

Should be happening more often.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

But when they say theres is better then the next and it could be the same just under different name is this fare to others????


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

no...it is not fair


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I totally agree. But I have no determination that both are the same. A post indicated that a customer received a product from that company that was fake. 

Send me some fake stuff and that company is in a world of trouble. Like buying Gucci and getting something else but with Gucci's name on it.. But paying same price Gucci charges. Sounds like some dealers are doing this.

That would make person really angry.


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

I sure hope it's not one of the sponsors on this site...
Susie could you reveal what company sold you this product?

I am curious and also want to know for myself so you could private message me so it's not out in the open. Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this the third thread on this topic? I thought we solved this issue in thread #2. 

Please know:

*JPSS *is* sold without the JetPro SofStretch blue grid/logo marking on the back of the paper*. This information has been confirmed by two seperate sources. 

Neenah has released a statement confirming this information. Please read the following post. Please contact Color My World or Neenah DIRECTLY if you need further confirmation beyond this:



tshirtsupplies said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are Neenah people where on vacation for birthdays and the holidays, but here is the statement we received from Neenah.
> 
> ...


Here is the thread the above post comes from:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t69261-4.html#post415831


This information has also been verified directly With Neenah by a Senior Member, Badalou/Lou. Badalou is an outside source as he is not affiliated with the suppliers who sell the paper with the black line or plain back. Please read this confirming post:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t69261-3.html#post410833


The manufacturer made a public statement on the topic stating not all JetPro Sofstrech on the market has the JPSS marking and grid on the back, and it has been confirmed independantly by a Senior Member. Please, let there be no more doubt or further misinformation spread on this topic. When bad information is spread around the forum, it only serves to confuse members, and hurt businesses.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Folks, let's please keep this thread on the topic. Which is JPSS. This was covered.

If you sell papers, please try to word your answers so as not to sound like a sales pitch for your paper.

Providing factual information is good, but there is an inherent conflict of interest if you are a supplier and you start calling other suppliers papers "fakes" or saying your paper is "better". Education is good, sales pitches and digs on competitors is not so good.

For discussion on ironall or paper for darks, it's probably best to start another thread that addresses those topics.

As was re-posted by Kelly above, some JPSS pager is sold *without* markings on the back. This has been confirmed from Neenah and was posted here.

If anyone has questions about the guidelines or this post, please contact me directly via PM or email, so we can try to keep this thread on the topic 

For sales questions (like sample requests or sample offers), it's best that those are handled "off board" via PM or email, so the vendors don't have to worry about making a post that crosses the no self promotion guidelines.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Is this the third thread on this topic? I thought we solved this issue in thread #2. ................ Please, let there be no more doubt or further misinformation spread on this topic. When bad information is spread around the forum, it only serves to confuse members, and hurt businesses.


Thanks for the info but regardless if it is the third thread or fiftieth thread many here are new and aren't aware of older threads or can't find the info. I was a part of the OLD thread and was still confused.
I won't reveal who I got the JPSS off from as I want their answer to this question. I'm still confused as to a black line means it is true JPSS. I guess it is trusting who you purchased from or not at this point.
Susie


----------



## fattulip (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all, 

I bought JPSS from tshirtsupplies and so I am not worried I got the wrong one.

I have washed my tshirt few times and so far no more cracking problem! I am very happy! The trick is we must hot peel and stretch the tshirt while it is hot, either on first press (30 secs with telfon) or second press (with parchment paper). This should solve the cracking problem after first wash.

In my case, cold peel (back of paper) after first press, then hot peel (parchment paper) after second press and immediately stretch the tshirt. I had no luck with hot peel after first press. There will always some ink come out with the paper when peeling. I don't know why I have this problem though. Any idea? 

Hope this helps for those who have the same problem. I am really happy I got good result now and thanks to everyone for sharing their experience.


----------

